# Covering floors for hardwood!



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I just got a bid for doing some finishing and spray work. the homeowner has bare concrete, but wants me to cover the floors so they don't get mud on them because they are putting in hardwood flooring. I told them that we scrape up all the mud and it won't be a big deal. But they told me they already rented a buffer and buffed out the floors........

So what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

put down red rosin paper with masking tape.that will do the trick.3 feet wide 150 foot long roll.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

I lay down Jumbo Tex on all garage floors before taping. Jumbo Tex is cheap. Just spray it and leave. No coming back to hose off the concrete.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

what is jumbo tex? never seen it here.
house wrap ?


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, house wrap it comes in 40" rolls. They use it behind stucco,brick, etc.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

we call it tri tex here. your right it's $90 a roll . 1 roll for me will last awhile.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Our floor paper is less than $30 for a 600' roll. Make him pay for it (and labor) though.


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Must be talking about something else. Jumbo Tex runs around 7 bucks a roll here in Cali. It is also used as a roofing paper. Not as thick as felt. Asphalt coated paper.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> RUN, let the next guy deal with them. Sounds like the type of job where the problems never end. If they are capable of buffing floors I'm sure they can figure out how to put rosin paper down themselves. :whistling2: On the other hand if you need the money you have to do what you do lol.


Well i did manage to get 800 bucks out of the finishing from him for just the bed and skim coat on roughly 100 boards. 1500sq/ft house i figured around 66 for the walls and 33 for the lids. the taping was already done. so i figure i got a good bid. plus the texture. they dont sound like problem ho's. just a bit backwards. why buff a floor and then want it covered.

My point is, they think a floor needs to be buffed before lying down hardwood. usually you just put down glue. as long as the floor is clean. They probably read to many books.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Well i did manage to get 800 bucks out of the finishing from him for just the bed and skim coat on roughly 100 boards. 1500sq/ft house i figured around 66 for the walls and 33 for the lids. the taping was already done. so i figure i got a good bid. plus the texture. they dont sound like problem ho's. just a bit backwards. why buff a floor and then want it covered.
> 
> My point is, they think a floor needs to be buffed before lying down hardwood. usually you just put down glue. as long as the floor is clean. They probably read to many books.


Just do what they want,they could be super clean freaks or OCD or something.. or they read it on the net
your right about the floors though ,but that's why I'm not keen on doing work for h.o.Some are more concerned about how clean your going to be,instead of what job you give them .I find with H.O. ,if you promise to make the floors super clean when your done,8 out of 10 times you will get the job .
Thats why I like the new construction,no cleaning


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just do what they want,they could be super clean freaks or OCD or something.. or they read it on the net
> your right about the floors though ,but that's why I'm not keen on doing work for h.o.Some are more concerned about how clean your going to be,instead of what job you give them .I find with H.O. ,if you promise to make the floors super clean when your done,8 out of 10 times you will get the job .
> Thats why I like the new construction,no cleaning



Thats what i told them. even in new million dollar homes we don't even have to do that. 

I think they just didnt want to feel stupid for renting a buffer and doing that so they made the excuse that it needs to be covered. I will just cover them. I figure i am getting good money for it anyways.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

If they want floors covered here, I try to just put rosin around the walls, then cover the bulk of the floor with a drop cloth. Fast an easy for me


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> If they want floors covered here, I try to just put rosin around the walls, then cover the bulk of the floor with a drop cloth. Fast an easy for me



I wound up buying 3 rolls of rosin. took about an hour and 45 minutes to do 1500 sq ftl. not bad for my second time doing that.


----------



## davidjoy (Sep 9, 2021)

Contact with the best *Hardwood Flooring Vancouver*. Imdad Painting Ltd is a well known Drywall service provider. it is the world popular and the famous company in Vancouver and near by areas


----------

